# Anabolic bodybuilding muscle mass SARM Andarine S4



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

*Check out my signature for ongoing sales and deals*

Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators are often referred to as SARMS. Andarine S4 is a research chemical that belongs to this category. It binds to the androgen receptor just like ordinary androgens. The difference though is that selective anabolic activity is created by SARMS.
What is it used for?

The benefit of using Andarine S4 over anabolic steroids or testosterone is that you don&#146;t have to worry about non-skeletal muscle tissues experiencing androgen activity. Andarine S4 is also used for various types of medical ailements. It may be prescribed to treat:

&#149;Bening Prostatic Hypertrophy
&#149;Muscle wasting
&#149;Osteoporosis

This is an oral product and it can help with creating lean body mass. It can also help with increasing the amount of lean muscle mass. Many people use it so that they can maximize their potential and create the body they really want.
How it is used varies based on what results a person is after. Losing Body Fat (cutting) is the process where the use of Andarine S4 is the most effective. The common steroids used for a cutting cycle include Anavar and Winstrol. Such steroids don&#146;t provide large gains for muscle mass. However, they do help with creating a leaner body. SARMS have similar properties to those steroids. However, they can provide similar results without negative side effects including retaining water.
Dosing

The typical dose for cutting is 50 mg for a cycle of 6 to 8 weeks. The cycle should include using the product daily for 5 days and then taking 2 days off for the duration. Tasking the dose every day for the duration of the cycle can result in changes to vision.
How it Works

The benefits of SARMS include potential for bodybuilders as well as benefits for certain medical conditions. SARMS work by binding to the androgen receptor. This results in the anabolic activity. Through the activation and binding, there is more protein synthesized which allows the muscle to be created. The use of Andarine S4 can result in muscle growth that is quite similar to what a person will gain using various forms of anabolic steroids. However, SARMS don&#146;t offer negative side effects such as those on the prostate or other sexual organs.

Benefits over Steroids



There are several benefits of Andarine S4 over the use of various anabolic steroids. They include:

&#149;Less expensive
&#149;No need for a pre-cycle
&#149;lesser risk to the liver
&#149;No risk of estrogen related side effects
&#149;No water retention
&#149;Overall sense of well being

Studies

Various studies have been conducted with Andarine S4. Taking 3 mg of it per day can help to restore skeletal muscle according to results on lab rats. A study that lasted for 120 days with this SARM and DHT in rats indicates that bone mass and strength at higher levels were identified with the use of Andarine S4 than with DHT.
Studies indicate that the use of this SARM can result in losing fat and creating lean muscle tissue. The goals can also be achieved in less time than if a person were to take steroids. Even though Andarine S4 is taken orally, it doesn&#146;t pose a risk to the liver so that is also another benefit to consider. It also doesn&#146;t create issues with too much estrogen in the body.
Possible Side Effects

There are some possible side effects to be aware of if you decide to use Andarine S4. Changes in vision is the most common. This is typically only going to occur at a high dose. If it occurs, lower the dose. The vision problems can include trouble seeing at night or a yellow tint. Vision changes will go away after the SARM is no longer in the system.


----------

